# reduction of unilateral inguinal hernia CPT code



## mzimm (Feb 24, 2009)

Can anyone shed some light on how to code for this? Our physician reduced the hernia. The only codes I see in CPT are for repair and that doesn't seem to fit. Is a reduction of a hernia inclusive to the E/M? We did use morphine during the reduction. 
Thank you for your help


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 24, 2009)

*hernia reduction*

Here's what 3M has to say

Initial treatment of a hernia may be performed by manual reduction. This reduction is performed as part of an evaluation and management (E/M) service and is not reported separately. 
When manual reduction is the only service performed, unlisted code 49999 may be reported.

Hope this helps.


----------

